

Show HN: Plants Map - SailorBill
http://plantsmap.com

======
kartikkumar
Awesome!

I was working on a similar concept and then put it on the side burner. Had
some serious incubator support but set it aside due to circumstances. Would be
interested in sharing thoughts if you're open to it. Feel free to drop me an
email: me[at]kartikkumar.com

~~~
SailorBill
Will do.

------
prawn
Maybe include links to the example organisation and a demo garden profile on
the home page?

Then on the garden page, I guess I was expecting to see a map rather than just
a list?

[http://www.plantsmap.com/garden/165/cloudy-way-garden-
va](http://www.plantsmap.com/garden/165/cloudy-way-garden-va)

Is the map hidden for privacy reasons?

~~~
SailorBill
No, we want it there too. We're moving to ArcGIS and just haven't finished
adding it yet. It's very near the top of the to-do list!

------
percept
It's plants! On a map! (Only kidding, it looks clean and nice, including on
mobile.)

I haven't played with this much, but I'll bet there's a way to have a smoother
zoom transition for your map overlay(s).

~~~
SailorBill
Thanks. Yes, we are rebuilding the site and in the next version maps use
ArcGIS.

~~~
ikawe
Interesting, I know that it exists, so someone must be using it, but I
actually don't recall ever seeing published web projects using ArcGIS. Why did
you choose to use it?

Did you evaluate postgis + leaflet/mapbox?

edit: just looked into the subscription plan with ArcGIS and it seems somewhat
expensive (and opaque - you are buying "service credits" which are consumed by
how much you use their services - e.g. how many tiles are served, how much
data is stored, etc. all use different rates of "service credits".

~~~
SailorBill
They support the Alliance for Public Gardens GIS nonprofit which ties into the
ArcGIS platform. We are working with a lot of public gardens so it just made
sense to go with the flow, plus they are pretty awesome.

------
durkie
have you seen fallingfruit.org? Seems like there'd be some way for yall to
collaborate...

~~~
SailorBill
A lot of the businesses on that site would be perfect for Plants Map. We
haven't launched business profiles yet but we are interviewing several this
week to see what they want.

------
kpennell
hey this is cool!

